# check my numbers



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

bidding a commercial lot 92100 sqft to plow with 2800 sqft of sidewalks. i'm figuring 20 bags of salt. i tripled my cost on salt prices $390, magic salt $1440, calcium $1020. i thinking 1-4 $450,5-8 $562,9-12 $702, 13+ $877. let me know


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont know how to price with measurements-I eyeball everything. JD does it that way i think.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

those inch prices include the sidewalks? i always do all of my bids based on sq. footage to figure out sidewalks, parking lots, and salting.


----------



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

yes sidewalks are included


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

With your top end rate for the 13+, you might want to put a cap on it or have a blizzard statement. I do 12"+ is say $877.00 plus $65.00 each additional inch. Some thing like that.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Not sure what the lot looks like so its tuff to say what ya need to get to make money.
How the heck did you come up with the Magic price ?

Also we go to Blizzard clause at 8" on some lots and 10" on others. Its hourly for us for Blizzard costs so when you plow them 4 times you dont loose your ass. Most of my stuff wont tolerate more then 4" on the lot while there open, and some is 2" so some days your there more then ya care to be. Last season we had a **** load of daytime never ending storms, with heavy snow sometimes going all day. When your getting paid by the hour ya dont worry about making 5 trips. Just keep track of your time and dont take advantage of the situation. My pricing barely ever exceeded your 25% bumps for Blizzard work. I allways knew I could bring in the big guns if the trucks wouldnt cut it, and not loose sleep that I just paid someone to clear someone elses property. I saved that stuff for the seasonal work :crying:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bobcatnj;589547 said:


> bidding a commercial lot 92100 sqft to plow with 2800 sqft of sidewalks. i'm figuring 20 bags of salt. i tripled my cost on salt prices $390, magic salt $1440, calcium $1020. i thinking 1-4 $450,5-8 $562,9-12 $702, 13+ $877. let me know


bagged salt here is $4/bag or less so your 390 seems high high i dont know what your basing the other salt prices on but they seem high in my opinion plowing seems high too


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

cretebaby;589840 said:


> bagged salt here is $4/bag or less so your 390 seems high high i dont know what your basing the other salt prices on but they seem high in my opinion plowing seems high too


Dont forget the walks are included in the plowing price. Like I stated I dont have a clue what that lot looks like. $450 could be way low ? 
Salt price may be a touch high, but with the price of salt now probably not. 
Lets not forget there in Jersey as well, there hourly rates are much higher do to less events. They pay subs more then what most guys are charging per hour.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

T-MAN;589867 said:


> Dont forget the walks are included in the plowing price. Like I stated I dont have a clue what that lot looks like. $450 could be way low ?
> Salt price may be a touch high, but with the price of salt now probably not.
> Lets not forget there in Jersey as well, there hourly rates are much higher do to less events. They pay subs more then what most guys are charging per hour.


Good point


----------



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

bag is at 5 a bag and supplier said it should go upo once winter comes. magic salt is at 23 a bag. the lot is pretty straight forward. it a u shaped lot. push everything to the back and in the corner.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Bobcatnj what would your price be if i through you 2 million sq ft of whatever at 1-3"? Just want to know if I should start selling my equipment to pay for the utility bills in my house when you under bid me.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

PerfectProperty;613038 said:


> Bobcatnj what would your price be if i through you 2 million sq ft of whatever at 1-3"? Just want to know if I should start selling my equipment to pay for the utility bills in my house when you under bid me.


I think Bobcats prices are pritty good. I take them numbers all day in michigan


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't care how bad the lot looks. If you want to pay me $450 and $390 I will do as many as you have.

It can't take more then 2 1/2 hours to plow with 1 to 4" and if the walks are 5' wide then they are 600 feet long. With a 30" blower it is 3 passes so how long would it take to walk 1800'. 30 minutes tops for walks.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

PerfectProperty;613038 said:


> Bobcatnj what would your price be if i through you 2 million sq ft of whatever at 1-3"? Just want to know if I should start selling my equipment to pay for the utility bills in my house when you under bid me.


If you have a better insight into pricing and you guys are from the same region maybe you should help out and offer some useful advice.and keep your area pricing from being driven down.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

$450 - 3x$25per hour driver = $375 - over head (truck payment per day $20, snow insurance just for one storm lets say $50, fuel $75) = $230.00 profit AS LONG AS NOTHING BREAKS!!!! so yes maybe if a newspaper doesnt get caught in the blower, or a hydrolic hose or cylinder doesnt break, or the salter moter doesnt freeze up its profitable at that price, but is it worth it for $230.00? I mean thats what a shoveler will make working in a storm all day for me. Im not trying to put him down just saying i think its low.


----------

